# uni in canada???



## emma_1900 (Dec 17, 2007)

hi my name's emma and i live in portugal - although im scottish! I have been looking at uni's in usa canada australia and new zealand and the uni on prince edwards island on the east coast of canada has struck me the most! I am really intrested in canada and any information would be really useful.  I am not yet old enough to move - i've not even done my exams yet - but i have wanted to be a vet since i was 4 years old so while everyone else is deciding what they want to be i am looking at universaties!
As I said before, any information would be extremely useful!
thanks xx


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi I am Canadian in Ontario. PEI is small and closeknit-I imagine you would like the smaller community. Pretty too from all I hear.
University of Guelph is reknown for its vet program and vet learning hospital. I have had several friends graduate from the program in the last 10 years. Lovely smaller city too. Not so much traffic as larger cities and very green with parks. Lots of styles of accomodation. A walkable city. I went to this university for art. Lovely, manageable size campus. Beautiful old stone buildings. 
Guelph is an hour away from the major TO airport(Pearson). The community is settled up against agriculture and small towns but close to TO with very straightforward highways.Excellent shopping, restaurants, public transit, and accessible.
They like to hear if you wish to be a large animal vet as we need more of them.
Have you contacted any of these universities to find out more?
Good luck!


----------



## emma_1900 (Dec 17, 2007)

hiya
thanks for all that information!! It was really useful - i had a look at the uni of guelph and it looks really nice!! 
I haven't contacted anyone yet but i plan to do that in the New Year!
merry christmas xx


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Happy to help. 
Definitely don't be shy to contact the universities. They love to hear from prospective students-and will send out packages of informaton. Be ready to pay the hefty international student fees though if you decide to attend a university outside your homeland! Canada has many international students at their universities. They have many clubs and try to make you feel at home and make your adjustment/transition easier. folks are friendly and welcoming.
Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## krohmann (Jan 8, 2008)

I would agree with the University of Guelph program. It is one of the best known in Canada and there are more jobs in Ontario then out East. I may be a little bias about Ontario though!
Good Luck
KR


----------

